# What weight to breed mini nubians?



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

My mini Nubian babies are currently 7 months old. 2 sets of my doelinga are very petite compared to the rest because their dams were more Nigerian dwarf than Nubian. What is a safe weight to start breeding them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There really wouldn't be a hard and fast weight to go by. Sounds like you should wait until they are 1.5 years old.


----------



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

Seems like every mini goat farm goes by all different weights, from what I've researched. But, yes, definitely waiting until they're over a year old before I consider it. Thanks


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I wait till my minis are a year before breeding and with the smaller ones I will wait till they are a year and a half to 2 years, depending on the time of year. I think It really depends on if you think they are ready or not, they might be a good weight but if they don't look ready to you, I would wait a little longer. 

Some breeders wait till they are half the weight of their mother or 40 pounds(about 7-8 months old for minis) and there are some that wait till they reach 60 pounds. Its a pretty open range and everyone's different. I had a doe who was 29 pounds at 8 months so I decided to wait till she turned 2 to breed her because at 1 1/2 she would have kidded in the middle of winter. . . long story short at about 1 1/2 she had a really nice growth spurt and I plan on getting mid summer kids. It all worked out very nicely and I'm very glad I waited.


----------



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

Very helpful! Thank you.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I always wait for my minis to be over 1 year of age. I am very similar to moonshadow. Over one but really wait until they are big enough themselves. I have bred them at 1 yr old and I have one doe that I won't breed until she is 1 and a half or 2 depending how she grows. She is now 1 and just tiny.


----------

